# Savage or Remington



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Got a chance to get a new savage 111 in 22-250 or a used Remington 700 vls in a 223 I heard nothing but good about the savage 111 I haven't herd anything about the vls any input would be great thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As a reloader I would opt for the 250. As a fan of Savage rifles I would opt for the 250. As someone who knows Remington's can shoot well but hates recalls and Remingtons lack of customer service. I'd again opt for the Savage.


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

I ordered the savage in the 22-250 I feel it was a better choice in caliber and rifle. After holding the VLS I think it is to long and heavy to hunt with it looks like it would be a great target shooting or if you aren't going to far from your car and set up


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Short said:


> Or you could not be a Nancy boy and carry the rifle. Long is good. You get complete powder burn which equates to more velocity and better bullet stabilization.
> 
> Good choice on the rifle. I am sure you won't be disappointed. Congrats!


I know longer is better and I prob would not notice the weight my 300 win mag weighs about the same but if I set up in the brush I want a slightly shorter barrel than 26 inches but that's just me and I think the 22-250 will fit what I need better than the 223 it was a hard choice because I like wood over synthetic


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

I know that's why I went that route and I want to give synthetic a fair try I'm not a complete idiot


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

In tune heck you sound like me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You'll be happy with the 22-250 Savage... it's part Remington "22-250 Rem".


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is what my Savage 22-250 did out of the box with some of my hand loads. All I did to the rifle was clean out the factory lube in the barrel and bore sight the scope. Then loaded up some 60 gn Vmax and went to the range.










I think you will be happy with the Savage 22-250.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I think that speaks for itself, well done.


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice I can't wait till it comes in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

dwtrees said:


> Here is what my Savage 22-250 did out of the box with some of my hand loads. All I did to the rifle was clean out the factory lube in the barrel and bore sight the scope. Then loaded up some 60 gn Vmax and went to the range.
> 
> I think you will be happy with the Savage 22-250.


What powder and bullet did you use on those hand loads. I finally have everything I need to start reloading for my TC Venture 22-250. Right now I have 50 grain Hornady V-Max and 55 grain Speer SP. For powders I have Varget, H380, and CFE223.

Not sure I like those bullet choices. May look for some lower grain V-Max


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That target was shot with the 60gn Vmax, 39 gn H4350, Winchester cases, BR2 primers, average of 3583 fps (40 shot average) of of a concrete bench using bags. My rifle has a 1-12 twist also.


----------

